# De 24VAC a 24VDC



## javusko (Dic 15, 2007)

Buenas!

Un saludo a todos, soy nuevo por aquí y tengo una consulta que plantearles para ver si pueden echarme un cable.
El tema es que necesito pasar 24 voltios en corriente alterna a 24 en contínua con un circuito lo más elemental posible y que no ocupe mucho espacio.
(es para utilizar una bobina de cc con tensión alterna). La corriente no llega ni a medio amperio.

Les agradecería que me proporcionaran el esquema y el valor de cada componente.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 15, 2007)

Verdaderamente increible.
Busca "rectificador" o "puente graetz" o "diodo" o ....

El valor de un puente rectificador no llega a 1€


----------



## javusko (Dic 15, 2007)

> Verdaderamente increible.
> Busca "rectificador" o "puente graetz" o "diodo" o ....
> 
> El valor de un puente rectificador no llega a 1€



Lástima que no sea tan listo como tú.

Los foros tengo entendido que están para preguntar y aprender y no para ridiculizar a la gente, no?

Gracias por tu ayuda, que no ha respondido a mi cuestión.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

Observa este enlace.

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_rectificador_onda_completa_puente.asp

Tambien puedes rectificar a media onda.

Saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 21, 2007)

[b dijo:
			
		

> javusko[/b]]...El tema es que necesito pasar 24 voltios en corriente alterna a 24 en contínua...


¿El voltaje "24 V" es voltaje pico o RMS?

Necesitas saber esto porque el valor de voltaje a la salida de un Rectificador de Onda completa con Diodos



			
				[b dijo:
			
		

> electroaficionado[/b]]Observa este enlace.
> 
> http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_rectificador_onda_completa_puente.asp
> 
> ...


depende del valor pico, es decir, si mediste el voltaje alterno con un multimetro, el valor de 24 V es RMS, por lo tanto el valor pico es de 33,94 V 




http://enciclopedia.us.es/index.php/Corriente_alterna

por lo que al rectificar el voltaje para obtener valor de voltaje en corriente directa tendras aproximadamente 32,5 V, debido a la caida de tensión de los diodos y dependiendo del valor de capacitancia que uses, mas información con ejemplos:
http://www.autocity.com/manuales-reparacion/index.html?nivelAcceso=3&codigo=211&cat=
http://www.politecnicovirtual.edu.co/Pagina Coordinacion CB/Fisica/6_6.html


----------

